# Anxiety Behavior in Maltese



## Huntley'sMom (Apr 9, 2016)

Greetings to the group! I have a 7 year old Maltese, Huntley, who is a great little guy, but has been exhibiting some concerning behavior over the past 30 days. Huntley has has small anxiety issues in the past---things like storms, loud noises etc. have caused constant licking, hiding under covers, and heavy panting. I bought a thundershirt and it seemed to help, at least initially.
He does not have separation anxiety and is comfortable in his crate and goes in voluntarily when I leave.
Lately he is scared by guests at the door---even people he knows. He runs frantically and goes down to the family room where he urinates on something. I have had family hold him when someone comes to the door, I have picked him up and carried him to the door to greet the visitor, but he struggles to get away and run downstairs. As far as I know he hasn't had a traumatic issue with guests and most of my "company" have known him for over 4 years and love him and are kind to him. This behavior is new and is also accompanied by sleeping issues at night. He goes to bed, but wakes up 30 minutes later and wanders around. He goes in and out of his crate, makes soft growling noises and then after over 2 hours later will finally go to sleep. No routine has changed that I can think of. I have been trying to tire him out and we walk before bed. He seems tired and even goes to sleep, but wakes up a half hour later. This happens every night.

Any ideas? Suggestions? It's tough when I can't pinpoint the source of the anxiety. There are no weird or loud noises and my other dog is fine.

Thanks!


Huntley's Mom


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I would take him to the vet. He may have something going on that is causing him to be stressed.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, take him in and get bloodwork done. You may want a bile acid test done as well. Riley exhibited strange behavior and when I took him in we found out he had MVD. They can't tell us what is troubling them, but sometimes the bloodwork can.


----------



## Huntley'sMom (Apr 9, 2016)

He has his yearly this month with his regular vet. I will ask for blood work to be done.
Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am sorry Huntley is having some issues. It is funny that they are two very different behaviors. I was wondering if it could be something physical too.
Do you think he could be in any pain? Even something like a toothache or an issue with a nail can cause pain that could affect behavior. It sounds like he might be uncomfortable when he lies down to go to sleep.
Also, thyroid issues can cause behavioral issues too. So if you have blood work done, it might be good to talk to your vet about checking thyroid values as well.
I hope you can get to the bottom of it. Poor little guy!

Edited to add: Also, any big changes in your home? New person, new pet, new location? That can cause behavior changes too...


----------



## Huntley'sMom (Apr 9, 2016)

Oddly enough he slept through the night last night! I think the crate being moved into the bedroom might have been the issue. Perhaps he thought I was going to get up and leave in the middle of the night? I moved it back to the kitchen yesterday. I didn't think anything of it, but I certainly wasn't smarter than my dog in this case!

I'll have bloodwork done anyway. He is a senior now, but he's physically active and happy otherwise and I have a strong supicion these behaviors are psychological not physical. He can get headaches from the glaucoma in his bad eye, but we try to mitigate that with Latanaprost.

He appreciates your empathy and is sucking up the love!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

This sounds like Ozzie, he is about 6-7 and we've had him for 5 years now. He came to us very shy/scared but has been fine with visitors and when we take him to visit family. 

But some things randomly set him off - a friend of mine from college stayed the weekend with us and when she arrived Ozzie hid and was shaking. Very strange as we have friends and family over and he is fine! He also hides and shakes (and has marked) when the mobile groomer comes. 

He has also done the soft growl - usually when in bed with us. I never knew what this was. It wasn't an angry/aggressive grow but a low/soft growl I think trying to get our attention. 

My only advice about the houseguest would be have your guests give him treats upon arrival and gate off places he could pee!


----------



## Huntley'sMom (Apr 9, 2016)

It does sound very similar. I never know what a trigger might be and I don't know all prior history, so I don't know if this happened in his past. The odd thing (similar to your friend visiting) is he is very fond of one of the visitors, has known him from his first day with us, and yet he exhibited this "scared" behavior with him. Running away, not greeting and marking. This past week, he was totally happy and excited to see him. Didn't run away, but right to him for attention. I have no clue what changed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any chance there was any street/road/home construction going on hear your home? Sometimes that will freak them out and if we're gone during the day we have no idea. I think they're jackhammered every piece of pavement on the streets below our apt house. They have really good hearing so sometimes what we just block they hear magnified.


----------



## Huntley'sMom (Apr 9, 2016)

I thought it might be an unfamiliar noise too, but nothing I can pinpoint. He is pretty noise tolerant.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Could it be a battery in a fire or other alarm that is dying & makes an intermittent noise that you may not hear? Just a thought.


----------

